# GBR in breeding colors



## dave56

GBR's are in full breeding color. Cleaning several spots in the tank. 
I think eggs, then fry are anticipated


----------



## jaysee

What nice looking fish - makes me want to have a heated tank...


----------



## dave56

I like them due to the fact that they are a touch different colored than normal Ramerizi. They are missing some of the black coloration normally seen on them. They were listed as (Tangerine), but I believe they are just a different color morph. I kept these many years ago, then the Altispinosa became available, and I got into them for a while. Funny how fish that have been around forever suddenly interest you again.:lol:


----------



## willow

hi
so very pretty !
any eggs yet ?


----------



## dave56

No viable eggs yet. One spawn, but no fertile eggs. They are out of the mood now. LOL


----------



## willow

aww,well hopefully next time they're ready,
will you keep us updated ?


----------



## dave56

Update on the Rams. Found eggs again this morning. Gone tonight. Not enough time to hatch, so probably cannibalized.:evil:


----------



## willow

grrrrrr how frustrating is that ! :-(


----------



## dave56

Its pretty frustrating. Something isn't to their liking, so the spawning attempts are unsuccessful.
Heres the tank their in, their lovestone, and mom, and dad.


----------



## willow

oh my goodness what's not to like in there !!! it's beautiful .
has anyone written anything in the fish breeding section on this forum
concerning ram breeding ? maybe someones had the same problem ?


----------



## dave56

willow said:


> oh my goodness what's not to like in there !!! it's beautiful .
> has anyone written anything in the fish breeding section on this forum
> concerning ram breeding ? maybe someones had the same problem ?


 Thank You. 
I have been down this road with Rams before. Once I get the tank thinned out, and get the 2nd male out, then I can get serious about breeding them. They are just doing this on their own. LOL Nature you know.LOL The last time I bred Rams I had to make a few tweaks in the water conditions, then they were successful.


----------



## willow

well i wish you the very best of luck :-D


----------

